# Drifthorn - 30 cm cube planted tank



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

After a round of maintenance, trimming and water change. 










Rotalas trimmed, hygrophila in the background, Anubias, windelow fern and Singapore moss on the driftwood. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oReceltornic121 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hmm..., I wonder if they can clean up water pollution


----------

